# 1 in a million



## MBRx (Jan 15, 2009)

well first off i will say when i build something its far from normal, i have a 60 inch sony flat screen that i took the back off of and inside i put 3 satellite MOBO"s and 1 pc MOBO. i did quite alot of modding inside the tv to do this and i have it snug drilling the hole for each wire on the side of the tv making it all fit just the way i like it. i had to splice a few wires and solder quite alot but its all good and the solder connections are fine for my likes. i have 6 1500 gig HD"s installed on an Asus Striker II Extreme now this puppy is fast :grin: i have a nice GPU and CPU (overkill) with a good psu that i made a special mount for inside the tv. this is my project for 2009 " media box " with mediaportal on xp and i love it :grin: BUT theres one problem :sigh: when i use my microwave or toaster the pic goes all fuzzy and i cant fix this problem, i tried with no luck at all ffs. do i need to build something with sheet metal ? to cover something or what. this has me pulling my hair out ! i need some expert help here guys..any at all is great (ideas or w/e) ty..


----------



## mattcart (Jan 20, 2009)

There's a lot of electrical current running throughout that machine. 
If you want to maybe lessen the static, try getting thin sheets of rubber or possibly adding some extra ground wires throughout it. 
I've never seen a flatscreen get interference from anything, but my old CRTs and a rear projection did. I just soldered some random wires from metallic areas to the ground wire and it seemed to help quite a bit...But that's a lot more work than insulating it with rubber sheets.


----------



## MBRx (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the reply man, as for ground i have this puppy grounded real good and i mean REAL good. thin sheets of rubber i never tried or even thought of, what place do i buy rubber sheets at man ? i"ll try it hell i"ll try anything cuz this is pissing me off, i know all the connections are good the pic is clear as hell and the sound is perfect all HD. let me know man at what store to buy rubber ? rubber ha sounds funny but get back to me thnx bud


----------



## mattcart (Jan 20, 2009)

For the rubber idea to work, you'd need to cover a lot of the internal workings, pretty much coat it all except where the screen and plugs are, it _should_ at least diffuse some electrical interference. 
The easiest way to get some rubber sheets is to know someone with an old water-bed; even thin as hell rubber sheets might run $15 per square foot. Other than that, there are rubber materials used in home construction, so home depot is a pretty good bet. There's a type of carpet insulation(between your carpet and actual flooring) that is a thinner type of rubber material, but may be too thick. I don't know how much room you're playing with here. Or you could try a pawn shop/secondhand store.
An idea besides rubber might be aluminum foil held against the back of the television's case, with a wire coming from each corner of the tv connecting to a ground..You can never have too many grounds if there's interference coming from somewhere.
I've never actually had nor thought of trying to get that much electrical current into one thing, but if I were going to attempt it..I'd work on an electrical engineering degree beforehand. lol

And then again, you may just need a new microwave and toaster. I haven't heard much at all from newer MW's/toasters throwing out a whole lot of electrical interference with advancements in technology; as most things now have to meet special regulations that they will not emit anything that will interfere with other electronics. 
Oor, if your microwave & toaster are both on the same breaker as your television, they may be drawing too much current.. Have you tried moving the television to another room that's the same distance from them?


----------



## MBRx (Jan 15, 2009)

aluminum foil no way will i do that, and no the tv is on a diffirent breaker than both of those AND its not just that, i plug in a old dust buster and turn it on and same thing,,,, fuzzy picture  like i said its all perfect, sound pic, its just when something is turned on in my house it goes snow like. i had the tv for about a month and it never did that so my new mod i did is causing something odd. i"ll try the rubber i guess and see if that fixes it. but in the meantime im open to anything

hmm i just thought of something, i get wireless net and run it to the neighbours, maybe theres something going on there. i got wireless running to the tv and a bunch of others with long heavy dudy wire. it must be the prob


----------



## mattcart (Jan 20, 2009)

The aluminum foil was just a thought, I've noticed that in many of my old CRT monitors, there was aluminum foil in areas, and some type of aluminum foil tube that actually ran around the screen to reduce electrostatic. Also the tube had around 6 separate ground wires soldered onto it and then they converged into 1 wire and then to the actual ground. As long as no connection was made anywhere to a piece of electronic equipment(such as only touching plastic or any other non-metallic material) you'd have absolutely no problems. You could even glue it down to keep it from things.

Oh and lol, if you have a dust buster, then maybe it's the age of your toaster and microwave that's the problem (should the wire you mentioned not be the problem). Because, up until the mid to late 90's there wasn't that strict of policies concerning electrostatic and odd frequencies being emitted from electronics.

And, if you've created any extra wires that carry any sort of electrical current (network or other) make sure that where they're connected (if you had to do more than plug it in) and.. . The location of where power cords coming into your motherboards and whatnot can effect it too, such as if the power connection is too close to where your TV is encoded for viewing.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Put a ferrite ring on all cables & wires entering or leaving the TV including the power cable. 

The 'lump' that is on many computer cable is in fact a ferrite ring - It kills RF (radio frequencies) . Your cables could be acting like antennas. The easiest ones to fit are the clip on type such as these

Radio Shack will sell 'em.

Alternatively, give up eating! :grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

DonaldG said:


> Put a ferrite ring on all cables & wires entering or leaving the TV including the power cable.
> 
> The 'lump' that is on many computer cable is in fact a ferrite ring - It kills RF (radio frequencies) . Your cables could be acting like antennas. The easiest ones to fit are the clip on type such as these
> 
> ...


agreed. Inductive loads and RF's will both do this.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The Earth wiring should be done in "star form" and not run randomly around the unit. that means all points that you want earthed should start at a central point and that central point should be where the unit connects to the outside earthing. Keep the wire lengths as short as possible.
if you don't use a star type earthing arrangement earth lopping can occur. It may not show until the right sequence of events occurs.

just a thought.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> The Earth wiring should be done in "star form" and not run randomly around the unit. that means all points that you want earthed should start at a central point and that central point should be where the unit connects to the outside earthing. Keep the wire lengths as short as possible.
> if you don't use a star type earthing arrangement earth lopping can occur. It may not show until the right sequence of events occurs.
> 
> just a thought.


can say ive ever heard that phrase before.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_loop_(electricity)



> A ground loop in a medium connecting circuits designed to be at the same potential but actually at different potentials can be hazardous, or cause problems with the electrical system, because the electrical potential and soil resistance at different points on the surface of the Earth can vary.
> 
> In a floating ground system, that is, one not connected to Earth, the voltages will probably be unstable, and if some of the conductors that constitute the return circuit to the source have a relatively high resistance, or have high currents through them that produce a significant voltage (I·R) drop, they can be hazardous.
> 
> ...


took me a while to find a suitable article on the net that might explain what I meant 

hope this helps

you'll note that the original and my quote differ in presentation .. I have highlighted different items for obvious reasons ( to me and hopefuly, also the reader)


----------

